# How do I profile pic?



## KryptoKroenen (Jun 10, 2014)

New here, how do I upload a profile picture/avatar? Is it one of those things where I have to have 50 posts before I can do so?

Thank You


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 10, 2014)

Top right click 'Settings'. On the next page under 'My Settings' on the lower left click 'Edit Avatar'. Then just upload it but make sure it's 150 x 150.


----------



## KryptoKroenen (Jun 10, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Top right click 'Settings'. On the next page under 'My Settings' on the lower left click 'Edit Avatar'. Then just upload it but make sure it's 150 x 150.


 Ah, its pastry. Heard a lot about you sir. Thanks for the help


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 10, 2014)

KryptoKroenen said:


> Ah, its pastry. Heard a lot about you sir. Thanks for the help



Oh I'm sure you've heard plenty of amazing tales about my internet prowess.


----------



## KryptoKroenen (Jun 10, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh I'm sure you've heard plenty of amazing tales about my internet prowess.


More than you know. Know that certain people are watching you, and are greatly impressed by your talents. Back to topic though, thanks again for the help. If I have any issues I will just repost in this thread.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 11, 2014)

KryptoKroenen said:


> More than you know. Know that certain people are watching you, and are greatly impressed by your talents.



that's creepy m8


----------



## Sar (Jun 11, 2014)

KryptoKroenen said:


> More than you know. Know that certain people are watching you, and are greatly impressed by your talents. Back to topic though, thanks again for the help. If I have any issues I will just repost in this thread.



Congratulations Pastry, you got your first internet stalker fan club. Now you can request two, yes TWO pieces of toast!


----------



## Hewge (Jun 11, 2014)

Damn. I wish I had an internet stalker. :[

I want to be popular like Pastry one day!


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 11, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Damn. I wish I had an internet stalker. :[
> 
> I want to be popular like Pastry one day!



Who says you don't. <_<


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 11, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Congratulations Pastry, you got your first internet stalker fan club. Now you can request two, yes TWO pieces of toast!



Oh man I'm honored. I am now officially popufur. I guess it's time to live up to my newfound title and start begging for money.


----------



## Ayden (Mar 27, 2022)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Top right click 'Settings'. On the next page under 'My Settings' on the lower left click 'Edit Avatar'. Then just upload it but make sure it's 150 x 150.


idk how to find a picture thats 100x100


----------



## Smityyyy (Mar 27, 2022)

Ayden said:


> idk how to find a picture thats 100x100


You can resize images for free online. Just look up “image resizer” and upload your picture.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2022)

Ayden said:


> idk how to find a picture thats 100x100


You can also resize images in ms paint, which is installed as standard on windows machines. 

Also...this thread clearly comes from a dark and tormented place.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 14, 2022)

The OPs profile pic is killing me with its pure undistilled edge.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The OPs profile pic is killing me with its pure undistilled edge.


I _can't_ say I miss these old users lol.

I hope that they are having fulfilling lives now, but in a _couple_ of cases I kinda suspect that their issues were too big to overcome.


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Dec 17, 2022)

Ayden said:


> idk how to find a picture thats 100x100


You can edit a picture's height easily


----------

